# Greater North Dakota Asc.



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

1/17/2003
*GNDA OPPOSES CAPS ON HUNTERS*
The GNDA, (North Dakota State Asc. of Chambers of Commerce), legislative affairs committee passed a resolution today to oppose capping the number of hunting licenses sold in North Dakota. The resolution reads: 
"GNDA is opposed to restrictions on the number of resident and nonresident water fowl and upland game hunters in the state. Caps will have a negative economic impact on the state and rural areas in particular."
Attend the hearing on bill to limit nonresident waterfowl hunters. A hearing on SB 2048 which limits the number of nonresident waterfowl hunters is scheduled for next Thursday, Jan.23, at 8AM in the Brynhild Haugland Room. Upwards of 200 sportsmen are expected to attend the hearing in support of caps.
GNDA strongly encourages members and bussiness owners to attend the hearing in opposition to the caps based on the negative economic imacpt the caps will have on NDs economy."

This comes from an organization that gets 86% of outdoor revenue from residents.

Boys, it is time to rally round. Come in a bus. And for gosh sakes call your chamber of commerce right now-give em what for.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's time to ask them to contribute some of that money they get from sportsmen to access.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Does anyone in the business community understand the issue at hand concerning the caps? I'm consistently frustrated by the lack of understanding by many of the ND businesses who continue to support the NR hunter over the resident. Does no one in the business community get it!!!! (GNDA) How many hunters do they think the state can support! let's bring in 60,000 or maybe 100,000 non residents next year. It'll be great for the economy! The only problem is there just won't be enough areas for everyone to hunt and there won't be many ducks left in the state but hey if it's good for the economy who gives a damn! Get an understanding of ALL the issues before issuing a one-sided opinion. With an attitude like this maybe we should let every rancher in the state graze cattle on all public lands to the point of destroying the resource......... Wouldn't do much for the grasslands but boy would it be good for the economy!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

These people have no clue at all. :roll:

Talk about biting the hand that feeds you. :******:

"Caps will have a negative economic impact on the state and rural areas in particular."

That's funny to hear since resident hunters spent $75.3 million in rural areas of the state, compared to NR's $27.3 million. So 74% of the money spent in rural areas comes directly from residents.

...So really, "no caps" will have a lot more of negative impact once residents quit spending money in rural areas once they have no where to hunt.

These people need to wake up and smell reality. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Guys, you aren't going to find much disagreement from most on this site. But here you're preaching to the choir. You need to let them know how you feel. Find their website, copy your post and fire it off.


----------



## JustAresidentHunter (Jan 25, 2003)

*From GNDA website Jan 24 - their version of reality.

GNDA Testifies in Opposition to Hunting Caps*

GNDA Legislative Affairs Committee Chairman Thomas D. Kelsch testified in opposition to SB 2048 this week. The bill would create a formula for limiting the number of waterfowl licenses sold based on a "hunters pressure" concept developed by Game and Fish. Kelsch said, based on this formula approximately 8,000 out-of-state waterfowl hunters who hunted in North Dakota last year would not have been able to get a license.

"GNDA supports the continued new wealth creation that abundant hunting and fishing opportunities provide to the state. When business owners are faced with a demand for their product, they work to find ways to meet that demand. Rather than imposing limitations, we encourage the stakeholders of this issue to team up and find innovative ways to ensure and promote hunting and fishing access for both residents and non-residents and provide habitat for this resource," Kelsch said in his testimony.

He added, "GNDA opposes SB 2048 because it would limit visitation from non-resident hunters, which would in turn adversely effect our economy. North Dakota is attractive to outdoor enthusiasts from around the country. Efforts to restrict out-of-state sportsmen like SB 2048 will have a direct negative economic impact on the state as a whole, and particularly on the struggling rural communities that host so many of these sportsmen."
*
I guess we have our work cut out for us.

Go to http://www.gnda.com/about/leadership_detail.asp?ID=13 for a list of the GNDA Legislative Committe and contact information...maybe if you know them, give em a call to help them understand. *


----------

